

TRENDnet IP cameras acessible without authentication - ranit8
http://console-cowboys.blogspot.com/2012/01/trendnet-cameras-i-always-feel-like.html

======
dhughes
A big red "critical update patch" banner showing on the TRENDnet site already,
nice to see.

------
JonnieCache
There's a googledoc floating around with a big list of urls for these things.
It includes significantly more than the 350 devices he mentions iirc.

~~~
emi420
All is public, since doesn't have password. I took a pastebin list, a free
geolocation API, and I made this to play: <http://big-
brotha.appspot.com/static/index.html>

~~~
phpnode
+1 for effort, but this is really very unethical. Literally all those cameras
are broadcasting without their owner's permission

~~~
emi420
Yes, I disabled the application now. But it took me 2 hours to put it online
and it was really easy. People must stop the surveillance of all other people,
I think.

------
SoftwareMaven
This is why you put your permission checks on the resource itself, not on the
link to the resource (well, in addition to, really).

------
gnu8
Trendnet appears to be in compliance with its GPL obligations (at first
glance.) It should be possible for anyone to develop a patch for the camera.

~~~
spindritf
Which is nice but we shouldn't need to patch appliances to be able to use
their basic functions in at least somewhat secure manner.

~~~
Karunamon
And programs should never have bugs, and car accidents should never happen.

Sometimes sh*t happens. It's all about how you deal with it.

------
methoddk
I have one of these cameras, specifically, the TV-IP422W. Great to see
TRENDnet pushing an update so fast.

------
wjamesg
Saw this on Reddit weeks ago (maybe a month+?). Glad to see the matter has
finally been addressed.

------
windsurfer
This seems very illegal (looking through someone elses camera)

~~~
gst
Why should this be any more illegal than looking at someone elses website?

~~~
windsurfer
If looking at someone's website was like looking at someone's house, this
would be like trying people's front doors and coming in if they were unlocked.

